# Comunicato Fininvest: Mr Bee vuole una quota di minoranza del Milan



## admin (2 Maggio 2015)

Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:

L'incontro di Milano con Mr. Bee è stato positivo. Sono state discusse tematiche centrali per il futuro del club come, ad esempio, la valorizzazione e la commercializzazione del brand nei paesi asiatici, dove si può dare un forte e decisivo impulso per sviluppare i ricavi e reperire così quelle risorse finanziarie indispensabili per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale. La collaborazione proposta, ancora da definire in molti punti, prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza e che il controllo del club rimanga saldamente nelle mani del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest.


----------



## Gekyn (2 Maggio 2015)

Disastro


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> "L'incontro con Mr Bee è stato positivo. La collaborazione prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza. Il controllo del club rimane saldamente nelle mani di Berlusconi"
> 
> In aggiornamento



No dai, sarebbe agghiacciante.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2015)

Male. Molto male.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2015)

Ecco spiegato il dietrofront dei cinesi.


----------



## koti (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> "L'incontro con Mr Bee è stato positivo. La collaborazione prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza. Il controllo del club rimane saldamente nelle mani di Berlusconi"
> 
> In aggiornamento


Ecco il motivo per cui Bee è stato preferito alla cordata cinese: i cinesi volevano tutto, Bee lascia il vecchio staff sulla poltrona. Ecco perchè.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> "L'incontro con Mr Bee è stato positivo. La collaborazione prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza. Il controllo del club rimane saldamente nelle mani di Berlusconi"
> 
> In aggiornamento



Mai una gioia.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (2 Maggio 2015)

Normale. 49% subito e scalata per la maggioranza tra qualche tempo. Comunicato che non aggiunge nulla di nuovo.


----------



## TopSecret (2 Maggio 2015)

[MENTION=1932]TopSecret[/MENTION] Questo è un forum serio. Certi post, qui su, non sono consentiti. SI DEBBONO CITARE SEMPRE LE FONTI.


----------



## Frikez (2 Maggio 2015)

Intanto Bee entra in società con una quota di minoranza, fanno lo stadio e poi prende la maggioranza..questa è l'idea che mi sono fatto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> "L'incontro con Mr Bee è stato positivo. La collaborazione prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza. Il controllo del club rimane saldamente nelle mani di Berlusconi"
> 
> In aggiornamento



Come prevedevo, purtroppo almeno per un altro anno o due ci sarà ancora da penare.

Speriamo solo che questo periodo di minoranza sia più breve di quello che vogliono fare credere. Questo ancora non lo sappiamo.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> "L'incontro con Mr Bee è stato positivo. La collaborazione prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza. Il controllo del club rimane saldamente nelle mani di Berlusconi"
> 
> In aggiornamento



Brutta notizia, ma confido nella non stupidità delle banche dietro a Bee.


----------



## Giangy (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> "L'incontro con Mr Bee è stato positivo. La collaborazione prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza. Il controllo del club rimane saldamente nelle mani di Berlusconi"
> 
> In aggiornamento


Quindi niente speranza di un grande mercato in pratica!


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Intanto Bee entra in società con una quota di minoranza, fanno lo stadio e poi prende la maggioranza..questa è l'idea che mi sono fatto.



Questo vorebbe dire quanto ? 3 anni ?


----------



## koti (2 Maggio 2015)

Siete sicuri che il periodo di minoranza sarà "breve"? Chiedo perchè ho veramente paura.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> "L'incontro con Mr Bee è stato positivo. La collaborazione prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza. Il controllo del club rimane saldamente nelle mani di Berlusconi"
> 
> In aggiornamento



Niente da fare mai una gioia non c'è ne libereremo mai addio sogni di tornare grandi.


----------



## markjordan (2 Maggio 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Quindi niente speranza di un grande mercato in pratica!


perche'?
entrano soldi freschi
B non vuole finire da perdente , non perdo la speranza


----------



## Victorss (2 Maggio 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Quindi niente speranza di un grande mercato in pratica!



Se non si fa un grande mercato quest'anno con tutti i soldi che entrano nonostante Berlusca si tenga il 51% gli si va a tirare le bombe a mano. Praticamente si ripianano TUTTI i debiti bilancio a zero e rimangono pure 100 milioni da spendere. Non scherziamo, quest'anno i big money ci sono.


----------



## robs91 (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> "L'incontro con Mr Bee è stato positivo. La collaborazione prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza. Il controllo del club rimane saldamente nelle mani di Berlusconi"
> 
> In aggiornamento



Mai 'na gioia.Prepariamoci ad altre stagioni fallimentari.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2015)

Qui, ridendo e scherzando, l'anno prossimo ci ritroveremo ancora a combattere con i giorni del condor, con PippInzaghi in panchina e con Dormolivo capitano inamovibile.


----------



## Butcher (2 Maggio 2015)

Che senso hanno allora le parole di Berlusconi sull'investire subito per il bene del Milan?
Sicuri non sia solo un comunicato di facciata? Del resto Fininvest erano i primi a smentire qualsiasi idea di cessione.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2015)

Ma siete sicuri di questo 51% a Bee? Io non più dopo aver letto:"_Il controllo del club rimane saldamente nelle mani di Berlusconi"_


----------



## Giangy (2 Maggio 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> perche'?
> entrano soldi freschi


Immagino già il nano che vorrà dettare regole per il mercato, scegliendo giocatori che più soddisfano a lui


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

E intanto... Galliani incontra Nelio Lucas della Doyen


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma siete sicuri di questo 51% a Bee? Io non più dopo aver letto:"_Il controllo del club rimane saldamente nelle mani di Berlusconi"_



Barbara Berlusconi, nel suo comunicato, aveva espressamente fatto cenno a vendita parziale di quote. Mi aveva fatto pensare quella cosa, ma non me lo aspettavo.

All'orizzonte intravedo ancora Ciuchino e Bonera


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2015)

Non ci libereremo mai MAI di questi maledetti.
In parole povere vogliono rimanere a controllare e far spendere mr Bee


----------



## Dany20 (2 Maggio 2015)

Vabbe penso che prenderà la maggioranza in qualche anno.


----------



## robs91 (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qui, ridendo e scherzando, l'anno prossimo ci ritroveremo ancora a combattere con i giorni del condor, con PippInzaghi in panchina e con Dormolivo capitano inamovibile.



Un incubo


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2015)

Comunque, che senso per Bee mettere il grano e non avere voce in capitolo?

Dovrà pagare buchi di bilanci creati da Galliani?


----------



## Giangy (2 Maggio 2015)

Tanto sicuro la prossima stagione qualche cesso rimane, tipo Bonera, Montolivo sicuro


----------



## mark (2 Maggio 2015)

Speriamo che questa quota di minoranza sia solo per il primo anno almeno e poi dal prossimo anno la maggioranza andrà in mano a bee.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (2 Maggio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Vabbe penso che prenderà la maggioranza in qualche anno.



this. Calm down. E vale per tutte le aziende del mondo. Entrare con il 49% (che è minoranza) per investire non lo fa nessuno gratuitamente. E' un processo graduale che li porterà alla scalata per la maggioranza. E' cosa normalissima. 
Non facciamo i Ravezzani o i Ruiu. Piuttosto, focalizziamoci su quella scritta "Incontro positivo con Mr.Bee". Basta questo ed avanza.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2015)

Alciato parlava addirittura del 60% a Bee...


----------



## Hellscream (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> "L'incontro con Mr Bee è stato positivo. La collaborazione prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza. Il controllo del club rimane saldamente nelle mani di Berlusconi"
> 
> In aggiornamento



Nel comunicato parlano anche di "molti punti da chiarire", mi sa che le cose andranno un po' per le lunghe....


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> L'incontro di Milano con Mr. Bee è stato positivo. Sono state discusse tematiche centrali per il futuro del club come, ad esempio, la valorizzazione e la commercializzazione del brand nei paesi asiatici, dove si può dare un forte e decisivo impulso per sviluppare i ricavi e reperire così quelle risorse finanziarie indispensabili per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale. La collaborazione proposta, ancora da definire in molti punti, prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza e che il controllo del club rimanga saldamente nelle mani del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest.




.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alciato parlava addirittura del 60% a Bee...



E' chiaro che qualcosa è successo tra giovedì pomeriggio e venerdì, quando è saltato quell'incontro pomeridiano previsto ad Arcore e Bee si era dimostrato preoccupato.
Qualcuno è intervenuto per cambiare le carte in tavola.


----------



## Victorss (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alciato parlava addirittura del 60% a Bee...



Però a pensarci bene abche i Cinesi sarebbero dovuti entrare con una quota di minoranza per poi arrivare al 75% in 3 anni.
Non disperiamo..certo che questa cosa inizia a far paura..molto paura...speriamo che Bee sappia il fatto suo proprio come appassionato di calcio perchè con il 49% si ha voce in capitolo eccome, con dietro i due colossi che ha dietro lui..incrociamo tutto..


----------



## medjai (2 Maggio 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Se non si fa un grande mercato quest'anno con tutti i soldi che entrano nonostante Berlusca si tenga il 51% gli si va a tirare le bombe a mano. Praticamente si ripianano TUTTI i debiti bilancio a zero e rimangono pure 100 milioni da spendere. Non scherziamo, quest'anno i big money ci sono.



Condordo ! Ma il mio dubbio è, per ogni euro che metta Bee, deve Berlusconi mettere la stessa quantità? Perche guardando le strategie degli ultimi anni, non riesgo a immaginare a Berlusconi mettendo soldi come anni fa...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> L'incontro di Milano con Mr. Bee è stato positivo. Sono state discusse tematiche centrali per il futuro del club come, ad esempio, la valorizzazione e la commercializzazione del brand nei paesi asiatici, dove si può dare un forte e decisivo impulso per sviluppare i ricavi e reperire così quelle risorse finanziarie indispensabili per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale. La collaborazione proposta, ancora da definire in molti punti, prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza e che il controllo del club rimanga saldamente nelle mani del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest.



Visto che questa è la conclusione tanto vale rimanere cosi, con la minoranza non cambierà nulla di nulla.


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2015)

In pratica c'è una trattativa ufficiale, ma c'è ancora molto da definire.
Bee usato come specchietto per le allodole per la cordata di Lee?

Una quota di minoranza con Bee sarebbe comunque una buona cosa. 
La cosa che più conta in questo momento non è far fuori Berlusconi, Galliani ecc. ma investire subito sul mercato. 
Questa collaborazione lo consentirebbe.

E' comunque difficile immaginare che con l'ingresso di nuovi soci, Berlusconi possa mantenere la maggioranza per un lungo periodo. Nella migliore delle ipotesi la menterrà per tre anni, poi la maggioranza finirà ai nuovi soci.


----------



## Frikez (2 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo vorebbe dire quanto ? 3 anni ?



Sì più o meno, comunque gli obiettivi sono chiari, rinforzare la squadra e tornare in alto per cui direi che sul mercato ci muoveremo comunque..dubito che si andrà avanti a parametri 0 e cessi stra finiti, la Doyen sicuramente ci aiuterà se è coinvolta come si è letto in questi giorni.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2015)

Quel maledetto Berlusconi.. lo odio lo odio. Lui e la sua combriccola.


----------



## ralf (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> L'incontro di Milano con Mr. Bee è stato positivo. Sono state discusse tematiche centrali per il futuro del club come, ad esempio, la valorizzazione e la commercializzazione del brand nei paesi asiatici, dove si può dare un forte e decisivo impulso per sviluppare i ricavi e reperire così quelle risorse finanziarie indispensabili per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale. La collaborazione proposta, ancora da definire in molti punti, prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza e che il controllo del club rimanga saldamente nelle mani del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest..



Ma non è che a questo punto Bee entra come socio minoritario,aiuta il Milan a tornare ai vertici mettendo soldi per il mercato,fanno lo stadio e poi tra due tre anni lo rivendono ad una cifra molto più alta di quello che potrebbero prendere ora.Alla fine i Broker fanno quello di mestiere comprare società non quotate in borsa e rivenderle.Nel comunicato non si parla di opzioni a salire.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> L'incontro di Milano con Mr. Bee è stato positivo. Sono state discusse tematiche centrali per il futuro del club come, ad esempio, la valorizzazione e la commercializzazione del brand nei paesi asiatici, dove si può dare un forte e decisivo impulso per sviluppare i ricavi e reperire così quelle risorse finanziarie indispensabili per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale. La collaborazione proposta, ancora da definire in molti punti, prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza e che il controllo del club rimanga saldamente nelle mani del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest.



.


----------



## Love (2 Maggio 2015)

51-49 a favore del Berlusca il primo anno...poi si vedrà...questo è in sintesi quello che dice questo comunicato...


----------



## markjordan (2 Maggio 2015)

a bee e soci interessa il lato economico 49 o 51 cambia poco , senza investimenti sportivi non si cresce , x cui ho fiducia 
prima si cresce sportivamente prima si cresce economicamente mica li regalano i 500m , vorranno garanzie e voce in capitolo


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Però a pensarci bene abche i Cinesi sarebbero dovuti entrare con una quota di minoranza per poi arrivare al 75% in 3 anni.
> Non disperiamo..certo che questa cosa inizia a far paura..molto paura...speriamo che Bee sappia il fatto suo proprio come appassionato di calcio perchè con il 49% si ha voce in capitolo eccome, con dietro i due colossi che ha dietro lui..incrociamo tutto..



L'accordo coi cinesi di cui si è parlato prevede subito il 75% a favore dei cinesi, con la condizione però di mantenere inalterate le posizioni di Barbara, Galliani e di Silvio Berlusconi per tot anni.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Maggio 2015)

Possiamo pure scordarci Klopp... Figuriamoci se il nano sa chi sia. Pretenderà al solito qualche allenatore che gioca come vuole lui.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sì più o meno, comunque gli obiettivi sono chiari, rinforzare la squadra e tornare in alto per cui direi che sul mercato ci muoveremo comunque..dubito che si andrà avanti a parametri 0 e cessi stra finiti, la Doyen sicuramente ci aiuterà se è coinvolta come si è letto in questi giorni.



Speriamo. Comunque secondo me le cifre conntano relativamente, anche con il 51% Berlusconi non ha il coltello dalla parte del manico imho. Le cose verrano decise a metà.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Maggio 2015)

Il continuo pessimismo qui sopra mi ha sinceramente stancato.

Bee se entra in minoranza finanzierà sicuramente il mercato. Aspettiamo le notizie ufficiali invece di dire sempre le solite cose.


----------



## robs91 (2 Maggio 2015)

"Commercializzazione del brand per ottenere ricavi che serviranno per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale"...seh ciao .Mi sembrano frasi di un Thohir qualsiasi.


----------



## Ciachi (2 Maggio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> "Commercializzazione del brand per ottenere ricavi che serviranno per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale"...seh ciao .Mi sembrano frasi di un Thohir qualsiasi.



Q8! È la stessa identica impressione che ho io!!!


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2015)

quota di minoranza che significa? io sarei preoccupato se fosse 25-30%. Tra 51 e 49 sta gran differenza non la vedo.


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Il continuo pessimismo qui sopra mi ha sinceramente stancato.
> 
> Bee se entra in minoranza finanzierà sicuramente il mercato. Aspettiamo le notizie ufficiali invece di dire sempre le solite cose.



si alcuni sono veramente di una pesantezza indescrivibile


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> "Commercializzazione del brand per ottenere ricavi che serviranno per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale"...seh ciao .Mi sembrano frasi di un Thohir qualsiasi.



E' semplicemente la stessa cosa detta riguardo alla cordata cinese: l'espansione del brand, che è fondamentale per dare una fonte di autofinanziamento al club nel giro di pochi anni.
Ciò non toglie che Berlusconi abbia chiesto, a chiunque entrerà in società, di investire subito sul mercato.


----------



## Frikez (2 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Speriamo. Comunque secondo me le cifre conntano relativamente, anche con il 51% Berlusconi non ha il coltello dalla parte del manico imho. Le cose verrano decise a metà.



Massì, se uno entra in società con 500 milioni e non con una percentuale bassa del 5/10% è chiaro che ha diritto a farsi sentire, mica ripiana i debiti e tanti saluti. Sicuramente ci sarà l'ingresso di nuovi dirigenti, scelti da Bee, che controlleranno l'operato di Galliani..i tempi della dittatura con un uomo solo al comando sono finiti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Maggio 2015)

non so più cosa pensare

time will tell.

Possiamo scordarci Klopp e compagnia cantante,mi sembra palese


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma siete sicuri di questo 51% a Bee? Io non più dopo aver letto:"_Il controllo del club rimane saldamente nelle mani di Berlusconi"_



No, ma magari fosse 49% a Bee per me è molto ma molto meno.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> non so più cosa pensare
> 
> time will tell.
> 
> Possiamo scordarci Klopp e compagnia cantante,mi sembra palese



Però possiamo scordarci anche Inzaghi secondo me.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> this. Calm down. E vale per tutte le aziende del mondo. Entrare con il 49% (che è minoranza) per investire non lo fa nessuno gratuitamente. E' un processo graduale che li porterà alla scalata per la maggioranza. E' cosa normalissima.
> Non facciamo i Ravezzani o i Ruiu. Piuttosto, focalizziamoci su quella scritta "Incontro positivo con Mr.Bee". Basta questo ed avanza.



Concordo. Nessuno entra in minoranza solo per fare un favore a chi rimane in maggioranza. Subito o tra un anno, sicuramente passeranno in maggioranza. Poi i comunicati Fininvest li conosciamo tutti, fino a un mese fa dicevano che non esisteva niente.


----------



## Sherlocked (2 Maggio 2015)

Ricapitolando, ditemi se sbaglio: Bee vuole una quota di minoranza (o chi per lui) iniziale, in questo modo Berlusconi & Company potranno verificare la loro serietà, ma questo comporterà per il Milan l'iniezione di fondi freschi e quindi è possibile un mercato di livello, mentre nel corso di qualche mese/un paio di anni, Mr. Bee acquisterà la totalità delle quote o quasi. Tutto giusto ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Intanto Bee entra in società con una quota di minoranza, fanno lo stadio e poi prende la maggioranza..questa è l'idea che mi sono fatto.


E intanto? Altri 3 anni minimo in questa fase di stallo? Poi parlano di far tornare il Milan al top, ma non QUANDO. Sono tutte chiacchiere: se stessero davvero così le cose prepariamoci a ulteriore mediocrità. Io penso possano essere anche parole di facciata queste di Fininvest, spero e mi auguro che sia così.


----------



## robs91 (2 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' semplicemente la stessa cosa detta riguardo alla cordata cinese: l'espansione del brand, che è fondamentale per dare una fonte di autofinanziamento al club nel giro di pochi anni.
> Ciò non toglie che Berlusconi abbia chiesto, a chiunque entrerà in società, di investire subito sul mercato.



Non sono cose che si fanno dall'oggi al domani schioccando le dita.E soprattutto per espandere il brand c'è bisogno di una squadra di campioni e non di pippe indegne come la nostra.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2015)

Considerate le premesse ovvio che ci sia in pó di delusione. Mi auguro che Bee prenda il 49. Ma se scendesse sotto il 40 mi preoccuperei seriamente. Aspettiamo e vediamo


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando, ditemi se sbaglio: Bee vuole una quota di minoranza (o chi per lui) iniziale, in questo modo Berlusconi & Company potranno verificare la loro serietà, ma questo comporterà per il Milan l'iniezione di fondi freschi e quindi è possibile un mercato di livello, mentre nel corso di qualche mese/un paio di anni, Mr. Bee acquisterà la totalità delle quote o quasi. Tutto giusto ?



Questo è lo scenario che i canali d'informazione danno come più probabile.

Personalmente, non escludo per nulla l'ipotesi che fino a poco tempo fa era molto accreditata che riguardava una maggioranza ai cinesi, una minoranza a Bee e un'altra quota di minoranza a Berlusconi, con l'introduzione dell'azionariato popolare. 
In pratica un'operazione per rendere il Milan il club più potente del mondo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando, ditemi se sbaglio: Bee vuole una quota di minoranza (o chi per lui) iniziale, in questo modo Berlusconi & Company potranno verificare la loro serietà, ma questo comporterà per il Milan l'iniezione di fondi freschi e quindi è possibile un mercato di livello, mentre nel corso di qualche mese/un paio di anni, Mr. Bee acquisterà la totalità delle quote o quasi. Tutto giusto ?



Grosso modo dovrebbe andare così. Ma aspettiamo i dettagli ufficiali dell'affare. Oggi ha parlato Fininvest, settimana prossima probabilmente parleranno CITIC e ASD Securities. Le campane vanno ascoltate tutte.



Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> L'incontro di Milano con Mr. Bee è stato positivo. Sono state discusse tematiche centrali per il futuro del club come, ad esempio, la valorizzazione e la commercializzazione del brand nei paesi asiatici, dove si può dare un forte e decisivo impulso per sviluppare i ricavi e reperire così quelle risorse finanziarie indispensabili per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale. La collaborazione proposta, ancora da definire in molti punti, prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza e che il controllo del club rimanga saldamente nelle mani del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest.



,


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2015)

Aggiungo solo una cosa: ora i soldi CI SONO. Se non spendono la prossima estate e si parla ancora di progetti a lunga scadenza chiudo baracca e burattini finché Fininvest non avrà ceduto la maggioranza.


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Non sono cose che si fanno dall'oggi al domani schioccando le dita.E soprattutto per espandere il brand c'è bisogno di una squadra di campioni e non di pippe indegne come la nostra.



Mentre espandono il brand con un piano a lungo termine, rinforzano subito la squadra.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2015)

Comunque, all'inizio tipo mesi fa, si parlava di Bee che entrava col 20-30 % per poi, verso la fine dell'anno, rivelare il 70 %.

Magari è entrato ora, perché vuole mettere della grana fresca per il mercato in modo da avere una squadra competitivi per l'anno prossimo. 

Speriamo che sia cosi. Altrimenti i maledetti rimarranno per sempre.


----------



## neversayconte (2 Maggio 2015)

Oggi è un giorno storico. 
è sabato, andate a festeggiare e brindate. 
tranquilli è l'inizio di un qualcosa di molto positivo.
ARIA NUOVA. è la primavera del milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> L'incontro di Milano con Mr. Bee è stato positivo. Sono state discusse tematiche centrali per il futuro del club come, ad esempio, la valorizzazione e la commercializzazione del brand nei paesi asiatici, dove si può dare un forte e decisivo impulso per sviluppare i ricavi e reperire così quelle risorse finanziarie indispensabili per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale. La collaborazione proposta, ancora da definire in molti punti, prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza e che il controllo del club rimanga saldamente nelle mani del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest.





Admin ha scritto:


> Considerate le premesse ovvio che ci sia in pó di delusione. Mi auguro che Bee prenda il 49. Ma se scendesse sotto il 40 mi preoccuperei seriamente. Aspettiamo e vediamo





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque, all'inizio tipo mesi fa, si parlava di Bee che entrava col 20-30 % per poi, verso la fine dell'anno, rivelare il 70 %.
> 
> Magari è entrato ora, perché vuole mettere della grana fresca per il mercato in modo da avere una squadra competitivi per l'anno prossimo.
> 
> Speriamo che sia cosi. Altrimenti i maledetti rimarranno per sempre.



Normale essere un po' delusi, ma aspettiamo di sentire anche CITIC e ASD Securities. Oggi Berlusconi diceva che "potrebbe" tenere anche il 51%. Quindi è tutto in via di definizione. E male che va, se Bee entra col 49% certamente ci saranno accordi che prevederanno il passaggio in maggioranza dopo un tot, probabilmente dopo l'entrata in borsa.


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2015)

al paese mio non lo espandi il brand con una squadra di cessi che non va nemmeno in champions ma investendo, ed è quello che accadrà già in estate.


----------



## markjordan (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Normale essere un po' delusi, ma aspettiamo di sentire anche CITIC e ASD Securities. Oggi Berlusconi diceva che "potrebbe" tenere anche il 51%. Quindi è tutto in via di definizione. E male che va, se Bee entra col 49% certamente ci saranno accordi che prevederanno il passaggio in maggioranza dopo un tot, probabilmente dopo l'entrata in borsa.


lo stadio , orgoglioso com'e' B vorra' contare fino alla costruzione


----------



## Serginho (2 Maggio 2015)

No ma secondo voi, questo è venuto dalla Thailandia a staccare assegni per Berlusconi e rimanere zitto? Dai su, è chiaro che la maggioranza gli passa tra qualche annetto


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Considerate le premesse ovvio che ci sia in pó di delusione. Mi auguro che Bee prenda il 49. Ma se scendesse sotto il 40 mi preoccuperei seriamente. Aspettiamo e vediamo



Questa trattativa è stata messa eccessivamente sotto i riflettori, dando l'illusione che tutto potesse essere deciso in pochissimi giorni: quote di maggioranza, defenestramento di Galliani, budget per il mercato, arrivo di Maldini ecc.

Le certezze assolute, ammesse direttamente sia dai giornalisti dell'orbita Milan sia da altri giornalisti, è che l'ingresso di nuovi soci è inevitabile e che il termine massimo è il 5 giugno.
Sarebbe bello che si possa definire tutto nel più breve tempo possibile, ma secondo me conviene accettare la "proroga" del 5 giugno e lasciare che la proprietà possa organizzare con calma la cessione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> L'incontro di Milano con Mr. Bee è stato positivo. Sono state discusse tematiche centrali per il futuro del club come, ad esempio, la valorizzazione e la commercializzazione del brand nei paesi asiatici, dove si può dare un forte e decisivo impulso per sviluppare i ricavi e reperire così quelle risorse finanziarie indispensabili per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale. La collaborazione proposta, ancora da definire in molti punti, prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza e che il controllo del club rimanga saldamente nelle mani del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest.



Basta riflettere per stare tranquilli. I colossi dietro l'operazione non sono così fessi da mettere soldi e farsi comandare vita natural durante da Silvio. Ormai quest'ultimo ha deciso di uscire di scena, nei prossimi giorni sapremo in quanto tempo. Nel frattempo si sono accordati sul prezzo e sul progetto commerciale. Ora devono definire i "dettagli", come ha detto anche Bee. E se per lui questi sono dettagli dobbiamo stare sereni perché evidentemente c'è la disponibilità di tutti a chiudere la questione.

Se il vecchio vuole lasciare con uno scudetto o magari dopo aver valutato le garanzie di Bee (quindi diciamo tra un anno) non c'è problema. Verrà messo tutto per iscritto. E nel frattempo sono certo che arriveranno ben altri giocatori che Valdifiori, Bertolacci, ecc.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> L'incontro di Milano con Mr. Bee è stato positivo. Sono state discusse tematiche centrali per il futuro del club come, ad esempio, la valorizzazione e la commercializzazione del brand nei paesi asiatici, dove si può dare un forte e decisivo impulso per sviluppare i ricavi e reperire così quelle risorse finanziarie indispensabili per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale. La collaborazione proposta, ancora da definire in molti punti, prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza e che il controllo del club rimanga saldamente nelle mani del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest.




voglio aspettare la fine di questa telenovela prima di esprimermi, l'unica cosa che spero di più, é che ci siano soldi a sufficienza per fare un buon mercato già da questa estate e un'altra cosa (meno probabile) che facciano fuori quel dannato Galliani! Spero che avremo presto delle risposte definitive


----------



## peppe75 (2 Maggio 2015)

Cmq è positivo il nuovo assetto societario perciò basta con questo pessimismo cronico Mr Beee è entrato ormai nel Milan no? E secondo voi non contribuirà a far tornare di nuovo la squadra ad alti livelli?? Vedrete avremo maggior soldi da investire!!


----------



## Frikez (2 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E intanto? Altri 3 anni minimo in questa fase di stallo? Poi parlano di far tornare il Milan al top, ma non QUANDO. Sono tutte chiacchiere: se stessero davvero così le cose prepariamoci a ulteriore mediocrità. Io penso possano essere anche parole di facciata queste di Fininvest, spero e mi auguro che sia così.



Di stallo non credo, già dalla scelta dell'allenatore capiremo che intenzioni abbiano..poi c'è anche la questione stadio da non sottovalutare, di sicuro non faremo il solito mercato al risparmio.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> al paese mio non lo espandi il brand con una squadra di cessi che non va nemmeno in champions ma investendo, ed è quello che accadrà già in estate.



e pensare di spendere sul mercato 400milioni in un'estate non porta a nulla. Ci vuole anche tempo, idee, chiarezza. Adesso le basi mi sembrano ci siano sul serio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> L'incontro di Milano con Mr. Bee è stato positivo. Sono state discusse tematiche centrali per il futuro del club come, ad esempio, la valorizzazione e la commercializzazione del brand nei paesi asiatici, dove si può dare un forte e decisivo impulso per sviluppare i ricavi e reperire così quelle risorse finanziarie indispensabili per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale. La collaborazione proposta, ancora da definire in molti punti, prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza e che il controllo del club rimanga saldamente nelle mani del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest.



Non so cosa pensare,onestamente. Quello che è certo è che staremo per un po' nel limbo di Ilvio e Galliani.


----------



## Pivellino (2 Maggio 2015)

Non sono stupito.
Trovare un socio di minoranza che veicolasse il Milan verso la quotazione in borsa era plausibile.
E arrivare alla quotazione con una quota più ampia significa prendere più cash dall'IPO.
Potrebbe far parte dell'accordo di cessione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2015)

Mah, vedremo


----------



## The P (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> L'incontro di Milano con Mr. Bee è stato positivo. Sono state discusse tematiche centrali per il futuro del club come, ad esempio, la valorizzazione e la commercializzazione del brand nei paesi asiatici, dove si può dare un forte e decisivo impulso per sviluppare i ricavi e reperire così quelle risorse finanziarie indispensabili per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale. La collaborazione proposta, ancora da definire in molti punti, prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza e che il controllo del club rimanga saldamente nelle mani del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest.



Tristezza.

Mi auguro in ogni caso che inizi ad arrivare qualche giocatore di grande livello e un allenatore serio.


----------



## Hammer (2 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non ci libereremo mai MAI di questi maledetti.
> In parole povere vogliono rimanere a controllare e far spendere mr Bee



Massimo risultato con minimo sforzo.


----------



## Renegade (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> L'incontro di Milano con Mr. Bee è stato positivo. Sono state discusse tematiche centrali per il futuro del club come, ad esempio, la valorizzazione e la commercializzazione del brand nei paesi asiatici, dove si può dare un forte e decisivo impulso per sviluppare i ricavi e reperire così quelle risorse finanziarie indispensabili per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale. La collaborazione proposta, ancora da definire in molti punti, prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di *una quota di minoranza e che il controllo del club rimanga saldamente nelle mani del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest*.





Renegade ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda l'assetto societario, oggi c'è stato *l'ennesimo teatro per chi si era illuso*, ma era tutto ampiamente prevedibile. @Jino, ad esempio, lo va ripetendo da mesi. *Sarà solo una cessione di minoranza a salire negli anni. *Il fatto che poi restino Galliani e Barbara è l'ennesima *pietra contro il cambiamento*, contro una svolta che serve come aria. Per non parlare di un Berlusconi che mira a tenersi il 51% per anni, sperando di vincere qualcosa per lasciare da vincente. Mi stupisce, inoltre, che Bee sia stato così disperato da lasciargli tale ipotesi. Se aveva intenzioni particolarmente solide, avrebbe dovuto acquistare almeno il 51% subito, eppure ha lasciato correre. E non è un buon segno, al di là degli ottimismi.



CVD

Scenario scontato e prevedibile.

Eh però non bisognava essere pessimisti. Nono.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2015)

Ho visto solo ora, per la prima volta, il video integrale di Sky... non il solito pezzettino con le frasi del Berlusca, ma anche il dopo con Alciato (bravissimo) che lo incalza quasi a saltargli dentro in macchina.

Berlusconi è moooolto meno sicuro rispetto a questo comunicato Finivest, anche parlando di quote di maggioranza, proprio non hanno deciso una mazza... Bee spinge ancora chiaramente per avere di più.
E Alciato gli chiede espressamente di Galliani: "Resterà Galliani?" "Non so, e' tutto in discussione. Sicuramente io sarò presidente".
E poi "Bee le ha già dato garanzie per portare subito in alto il Milan?" "E' di questo che stiamo discutendo".

Dopo aver visto questo video integrale sono un po' più ottimista, al diavolo Fininvest e i suoi comunicati.


----------



## TheZio (2 Maggio 2015)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Cmq è positivo il nuovo assetto societario perciò basta con questo pessimismo cronico Mr Beee è entrato ormai nel Milan no? E secondo voi non contribuirà a far tornare di nuovo la squadra ad alti livelli?? Vedrete avremo maggior soldi da investire!!





Snake ha scritto:


> al paese mio non lo espandi il brand con una squadra di cessi che non va nemmeno in champions ma investendo, ed è quello che accadrà già in estate.



.


----------



## O Animal (2 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> CVD
> 
> Scenario scontato e prevedibile.
> 
> Eh però non bisognava essere pessimisti. Nono.



Negative Nancy o Cassandra?


----------



## Renegade (2 Maggio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Negative Nancy o Cassandra?



Non c'era bisogno della sfera di cristallo. Era ampiamente prevedibile. La cessione della maggioranza è in quel calderone di assurdità insieme ai 100 mln per il mercato, ai pochi fuoriclasse della Doyen e all'allenatore Top.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho visto solo ora, per la prima volta, il video integrale di Sky... non il solito pezzettino con le frasi del Berlusca, ma anche il dopo con Alciato (bravissimo) che lo incalza quasi a saltargli dentro in macchina.
> 
> Berlusconi è moooolto meno sicuro di questo comunicato Finivest, anche sulle quote di maggioranza.
> E Alciato gli chiede espressamente di Galliani: "Resterà Galliani?" "Non so, e' tutto in discussione. Sicuramente io sarò presidente".
> ...





Vediamo come evolve. Io mi fido di Bee, che mi sembra uno molto molto serio. Non mi fido del Berlusca e del Gallo. Ma credo che la cosa valga un pó per tutti.


----------



## O Animal (2 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non c'era bisogno della sfera di cristallo. Era ampiamente prevedibile. La cessione della maggioranza è in quel calderone di assurdità insieme ai 100 mln per il mercato, ai pochi fuoriclasse della Doyen e all'allenatore Top.



Uno che in Italia mette 500 milioni di euro per una minoranza è pura fantascienza... Con il sistema giuridico che abbiamo tanto vale buttarli nel wc e certamente due banche internazionali ne sanno qualcosa di governance... O tutto o niente... Questo comunicato è solo il Berlu che sta provando a tirare su il prezzo.



Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> L'incontro di Milano con Mr. Bee è stato positivo. Sono state discusse tematiche centrali per il futuro del club come, ad esempio, la valorizzazione e la commercializzazione del brand nei paesi asiatici, dove si può dare un forte e decisivo impulso per sviluppare i ricavi e reperire così quelle risorse finanziarie indispensabili per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale. La collaborazione proposta, ancora da definire in molti punti, prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza e che il controllo del club rimanga saldamente nelle mani del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest.


----------



## robs91 (2 Maggio 2015)

Interessanti le 8 domande sul blog di Carlo Festa...


----------



## Renegade (2 Maggio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Uno che in Italia mette 500 milioni di euro per una minoranza è pura fantascienza... Con il sistema giuridico che abbiamo tanto vale buttarli nel wc e certamente due banche internazionali ne sanno qualcosa di governance... O tutto o niente...



Lo stesso Berlusconi ha parlato di rimanere presidente ed il comunicato della Fininvest parla chiaro. Certo, si sono smentite cose reali e concrete nelle scorse settimane, ma adesso che la cessione è svelata, non faranno di certo dei comunicati spernacchiativi di facciata per poi cedere subito la maggioranza. Si distruggerebbe la loro credibilità, già instabile.

Dunque per qualche anno ci sarà ancora Berlusconi con la maggioranza, insieme a Bee in minoranza. Probabilmente il Thailandese acquisterà il 60% al secondo-terzo anno o giù di lì. Altrimenti nella peggiore delle ipotesi si potrebbe dire che ha acquistato la minoranza per costruire il nuovo stadio, di modo che la valutazione delle sue quote cresca e possa rivenderle a cifre più alte guadagnandoci. Vedremo, comunque.


----------



## walter 22 (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> L'incontro di Milano con Mr. Bee è stato positivo. Sono state discusse tematiche centrali per il futuro del club come, ad esempio, la valorizzazione e la commercializzazione del brand nei paesi asiatici, dove si può dare un forte e decisivo impulso per sviluppare i ricavi e reperire così quelle risorse finanziarie indispensabili per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale. La collaborazione proposta, ancora da definire in molti punti, prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza e che il controllo del club rimanga saldamente nelle mani del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest.



Sono allibito non so più veramente cosa pensare, adesso è presto tra un paio di mesi già capiremo quali sono le reali intenzioni.
Certo un altro mercato con Galliani protagonista sarebbe difficile da digerire.


----------



## O Animal (2 Maggio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Interessanti le 8 domande sul blog di Carlo Festa...



Perfette.. Andrebbero scolpite sulla pietra...


----------



## franck3211 (2 Maggio 2015)

io credo che prima di trarre conclusioni bisogna aspettare dichiarazioni ufficiali al termine dell'accordo. L'unica cosa che ritengo certa è che Bee ha comprato una quota della società ancora sconosciuta e che sicuramente verrà fatto un buon calciomercato.


----------



## Dirty Harry (2 Maggio 2015)

Sino a mezz'ora fa tutti hanno scritto, dovunque, pagine e pagine basandosi su illazioni che facevano venire in mente la famigerata vicenda del "mister x" di qualche calciomercato fa.
Di reale ci sono solo le dichiarazioni rese (in video) dai protagonisti e le loro facce nel momento in cui hanno parlato.
E bisogna poi vedere se chi ha parlato ha detto la verità.
Vedremo cosa succede ma la sensazione è che Berlusconi voglia cercare in tutti i modi di restare in sella.

Tra parentesi, va ricordato che il denaro di acquisto delle quote verrebbe comunque intascato dal venditore cioè fininvest.
Il denaro fresco per la campagna acquisti potrebbe esserci solo se Bee o chi per lui, oltre al prezzo delle quote versasse un finanziamento nelle casse del Milan, o acquistasse parte delle quote sottoscrivendo un aumento di capitale. Di fatto, Fininvest dovrebbe diventare debitrice di Bee o rinunciare a parte della sua partecipazione in cambio di soldi da spendere per rilanciare la squadra... vi pare possibile?


----------



## robs91 (2 Maggio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Perfette.. Andrebbero scolpite sulla pietra...



Soprattutto quella su chi siano gli investitori dietro Mr Bee.Le 2 banche prestano solo denaro,quindi sarebbe un operazione totalmente a debito secondo Festa.
Boh speriamo bene....


----------



## franck3211 (2 Maggio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto quella su chi siano gli investitori dietro Mr Bee.Le 2 banche prestano solo denaro,quindi sarebbe un operazione totalmente a debito secondo Festa.
> Boh speriamo bene....



se non erro Mr Bee ha detto "abbiamo scelto" quindi nonè solo.


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Maggio 2015)

/


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> L'incontro di Milano con Mr. Bee è stato positivo. Sono state discusse tematiche centrali per il futuro del club come, ad esempio, la valorizzazione e la commercializzazione del brand nei paesi asiatici, dove si può dare un forte e decisivo impulso per sviluppare i ricavi e reperire così quelle risorse finanziarie indispensabili per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale. La collaborazione proposta, ancora da definire in molti punti, prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza e che il controllo del club rimanga saldamente nelle mani del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest.



Carissimi, mi dispiace ma non sono ottimista. Avrei preferito un bel repulisti, a cominciare dal Geometra. E non è successo. Avrei preferito le percentuali invertite, e non è successo. Io mi preparo a un'altra annata miserevole come questa. Tanto, "è una fase di transizione" in attesa "dell'espansione del brand". Qui di espanso c'è solo l'ego di un signore che ci ha portati a 40 dicesi 40, non 10 punti dalla Juventus e ancora ciancia di mantenere il comando e lasciare da vincente. Si nascondesse e cedesse, anche a Orazio Cavezza.


----------



## Renegade (2 Maggio 2015)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Carissimi, mi dispiace ma non sono ottimista. Avrei preferito un bel repulisti, a cominciare dal Geometra. E non è successo. Avrei preferito le percentuali invertite, e non è successo. Io mi preparo a un'altra annata miserevole come questa. Tanto, "è una fase di transizione" in attesa "dell'espansione del brand". Qui di espanso c'è solo l'ego di un signore che ci ha portati a 40 dicesi 40, non 10 punti dalla Juventus e ancora ciancia di mantenere il comando e lasciare da vincente. Si nascondesse e cedesse, anche a Orazio Cavezza.



Miserevole come questa no. Il quinto-sesto posto sarà raggiungibile. Ma non oltre.


----------



## Gekyn (2 Maggio 2015)

A mente fredda e riguardando le immagini, penso di dire che la situazione è tutt'altro che decisa.
Già solo il fatto che Berlusconi abbia detto col condizionale che avrebbe tenuto la maggioranza, significa che c è la probabilità che Bee possa prendersi il 51, e di certo il comunicato fininvest non poteva dire diversamente. (Credo per ragioni di borsa non possa dichiarare di aver venduto la maggioranza se non c è la ufficializzazione).
Ragionando nella ipotesi peggiore, cioè con Bee che prende solo la minoranza, la situazione può solo che migliorare, nessuna società/banca o magnante, entra in una società investendo tutto quel capitale, solo per far piacere il vecchio proprietario senza neanche imporre delle modifiche sia a lvl societario che tecnico per quanto riguarda la squadra.
Quindi visto l ingresso di nuovo capitale e di nuovi soci, posso pensare che già dalla prossima campagna acquisti, ci sarà un notevole upgrade, visto che per valorizzare il Brand del Milan nel mondo l unico modo è quello di ritornare in Europa e cercare di vincere! 
Cerchiamo di stare positivi


----------



## Brain84 (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> L'incontro di Milano con Mr. Bee è stato positivo. Sono state discusse tematiche centrali per il futuro del club come, ad esempio, la valorizzazione e la commercializzazione del brand nei paesi asiatici, dove si può dare un forte e decisivo impulso per sviluppare i ricavi e reperire così quelle risorse finanziarie indispensabili per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale. La collaborazione proposta, ancora da definire in molti punti, prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza e che il controllo del club rimanga saldamente nelle mani del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest.



Sinceramente credo poco a queste dichiarazioni. Stanno ancora sistemando le ultime cose ma Bee avrà la maggioranza secondo me. Non vogliono svelare anche perchè con l'inaugurazione dell'EXPO ancora così vicina, non avrebbero il giusto richiamo mediatico


----------



## franck3211 (2 Maggio 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> A mente fredda e riguardando le immagini, penso di dire che la situazione è tutt'altro che decisa.
> Già solo il fatto che Berlusconi abbia detto col condizionale che avrebbe tenuto la maggioranza, significa che c è la probabilità che Bee possa prendersi il 51, e di certo il comunicato fininvest non poteva dire diversamente. (Credo per ragioni di borsa non possa dichiarare di aver venduto la maggioranza se non c è la ufficializzazione).
> Ragionando nella ipotesi peggiore, cioè con Bee che prende solo la minoranza, la situazione può solo che migliorare, nessuna società/banca o magnante, entra in una società investendo tutto quel capitale, solo per far piacere il vecchio proprietario senza neanche imporre delle modifiche sia a lvl societario che tecnico per quanto riguarda la squadra.
> Quindi visto l ingresso di nuovo capitale e di nuovi soci, posso pensare che già dalla prossima campagna acquisti, ci sarà un notevole upgrade, visto che per valorizzare il Brand del Milan nel mondo l unico modo è quello di ritornare in Europa e cercare di vincere!
> Cerchiamo di stare positivi


Finalmente una disamina logica della situazione.


----------



## mr.wolf (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> L'incontro di Milano con Mr. Bee è stato positivo. Sono state discusse tematiche centrali per il futuro del club come, ad esempio, la valorizzazione e la commercializzazione del brand nei paesi asiatici, dove si può dare un forte e decisivo impulso per sviluppare i ricavi e reperire così quelle risorse finanziarie indispensabili per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale. La collaborazione proposta, ancora da definire in molti punti, prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza e che il controllo del club rimanga saldamente nelle mani del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest.


quindi Mr Bee mette i soldi per non contare niente e pagare metà dei debiti,ovviamente non può essere credibile questa situazione.


----------



## carlocarlo (2 Maggio 2015)

Calma ragazzi. Troppi esperti di finanza qui. Non sappiamo nulla in pratica se no che bee ha un mandato esclusivo a comprare. Non facciamo giri pazzeschi


----------



## -Lionard- (2 Maggio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto quella su chi siano gli investitori dietro Mr Bee.Le 2 banche prestano solo denaro,quindi sarebbe un operazione totalmente a debito secondo Festa.
> Boh speriamo bene....


In realtà Festa si contraddice. Prima si chiede chi siano i veri futuri proprietari del Milan e poi parla di un'operazione di leverage buyout. Per chi non lo sapesse si tratta di una particolare forma di acquisizione societaria in cui l'acquirente si fa prestare i soldi dalle banche o da istituti di credito e con questi compra l'azienda. Una volta presa la società trasforma i suoi debiti in debiti del gruppo puntando sui ricavi o sul taglio dei costi per ripagarli. E' il modo in cui i due proprietari americani presero il Liverpool nel 2005 e quasi lo condussero al fallimento...

Ora se CITIC e DTS saranno semplici finanziatori perché mai dovrebbero essere infastiditi se Bee non prende la maggioranza? Il thailandese gli ha chiesto un finanziamento, ha fornito garanzie, loro le hanno ritenute valide e gli hanno erogato la cifra pattuita. Bee dovrà ripagarli con relativi tassi d'interesse ma è un problema suo, non delle banche. Dov'è il problema per loro se prende il 49%?

Discorso diverso se invece che semplici prestatori le banche vogliono diventare soci del gruppo o vogliono investirci in prima persona magari in virtù del famoso progetto del governo cinese. Allora sì che sarebbe problematico fargli accettare un ruolo di minoranza in società perché non potrebbero incidere direttamente nella gestione. Ma se questo è il caso non si può certo parlare di leverage buyout con due colossi finanziari del genere a supporto.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (2 Maggio 2015)

[MENTION=247]ringhiodell'anima[/MENTION] no copia incolla.


----------



## Dapone (2 Maggio 2015)

io non ci capisco una mazza.
perché venire a investire per il 49% e "ipoteticamente" non decidere nulla?

è anche vero che fin quando ci sono stati capitali il milan è sempre stato sul tetto del mondo.


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash. Fininvest ha appena emesso un comunicato in merito all'incontro avvenuto questa mattina tra Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol. Eccolo, di seguito:
> 
> L'incontro di Milano con Mr. Bee è stato positivo. Sono state discusse tematiche centrali per il futuro del club come, ad esempio, la valorizzazione e la commercializzazione del brand nei paesi asiatici, dove si può dare un forte e decisivo impulso per sviluppare i ricavi e reperire così quelle risorse finanziarie indispensabili per allestire un progetto tecnico e sportivo che riporti il club ai vertici del calcio italiano, europeo e mondiale. La collaborazione proposta, ancora da definire in molti punti, prevede l’acquisizione da parte di una cordata finanziaria di una quota di minoranza e che il controllo del club rimanga saldamente nelle mani del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest.



Nessuno butta 500 mln per non decidere nulla, questo è solo l'inizio di una futura maggioranza


----------



## Jack14 (2 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nessuno butta 500 mln per non decidere nulla, questo è solo l'inizio di una futura maggioranza



Infatti... basta che con la quotazione verranno piazzate in IPO solo le quote del berlusca e gia la maggioranza l'avrà persa.. secondo me le 2 banche saranno azioniste. Non si fa leverage bayout se non si hanno grandi probabilità di aumentare i ricavi. Qui ci sono debiti e rosa da rifondare


----------



## Hateley (2 Maggio 2015)

Questa operazione sa tanto di porcata. Questo Bee non ha soldi suoi ma prende soldi dalle banche. Potrebbe essere anche un'operazione di riciclaggio. In ogni caso l'interesse sarà poco sportivo e molto commerciale, leggasi sfruttamento del brand, perché alle banche importa più che altro che l'investimento renda. Per noi tifosi peggio di così non poteva andare.


----------



## Pampu7 (2 Maggio 2015)

Mexes Bocchetti Essien Muntari Van Ginkel De Jong Pazzini Destro quelli in scadenza per non parlare degli altri giocatori scandalosi che abbiamo e sono da rimpiazzare con 70-100 mln, spero non vengano affidati a Galliani questi soldi perchè servono acquisti mirati e ragionevoli per essere in competizione già dalla prossima stagione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2015)

*Nosotti a Sky: "Il 49% di Bee potrebbe essere un primissimo step. Quando ci saranno i successivi? Lo sapremo molto presto. Passeranno le elezioni?"*


----------



## Jack14 (2 Maggio 2015)

Hateley ha scritto:


> Questa operazione sa tanto di porcata. Questo Bee non ha soldi suoi ma prende soldi dalle banche. Potrebbe essere anche un'operazione di riciclaggio. In ogni caso l'interesse sarà poco sportivo e molto commerciale, leggasi sfruttamento del brand, perché alle banche importa più che altro che l'investimento renda. Per noi tifosi peggio di così non poteva andare.



Chi mette 400-500 mil lo fa per avere guadagni nel lungo periodo, e ce li hai se vinci. Per vincere serve una squadra ed investimenti. Dubito che chi mette questi soldi non farà investimenti aul mercato. E ricirdiamoci che anche se resterà galliani, appena farà la prima dovrà rispondere a questi signori che mettono i soldi. Io non ci vedo tutto questo pessimismo..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nosotti a Sky: "Il 49% di Bee potrebbe essere un primissimo step. Quando ci saranno i successivi? Lo sapremo molto presto. Passeranno le elezioni?"*



Questo credo lo abbiano capito tutti... spero. Dobbiamo solo aspettare i dettagli e le tempistiche.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questo credo lo abbiano capito tutti... spero. Dobbiamo solo aspettare i dettagli e le tempistiche.



Sentire Nosotti parlare di stratagemmi politici per elezioni però mi ha sorpreso... anche questi sono segnali che il padrone sta cambiando...


----------



## Franz64 (2 Maggio 2015)

Ravezzani da TL dice in diretta che ha ricevuto un sms da una fonte affidabile di Fininvest in cui si dice in pratica che Berlusconi non si fida di Bee, non ha ricevuto le necessarie garanzie finanziarie e che al massimo gli venderà una quota di minoranza.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nosotti a Sky: "Il 49% di Bee potrebbe essere un primissimo step. Quando ci saranno i successivi? Lo sapremo molto presto. Passeranno le elezioni?"*



Comunque ripensandoci bene alle parole del nano.Lui ha detto che potrebbe tenere il 51%, questo vuole dire che Bee detiene (ora??) il 49 % e questa è un certezza.

Poi però Berlusca non era molto deciso nel avere 51%. Come per dire "si potrei avere il 51% ed anche se lo avrei non terrò per molto la maggioranza"


----------



## Isao (2 Maggio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto quella su chi siano gli investitori dietro Mr Bee.Le 2 banche prestano solo denaro,quindi sarebbe un operazione totalmente a debito secondo Festa.
> Boh speriamo bene....



Se è vero che la Ads Securities sta preparando una versione del sito in rossonero mi sembra assurdo pensare che le 2 banche siano semplici finanziatori e non veri e propri soggetti proprietari.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque ripensandoci bene alle parole del nano.Lui ha detto che potrebbe tenere il 51%, questo vuole dire che Bee detiene (ora??) il 49 % e questa è un certezza.
> 
> Poi però Berlusca non era molto deciso nel avere 51%. Come per dire "si potrei avere il 51% ed anche se lo avrei non terrò per molto la maggioranza"



Ma infatti ha usato il condizionale, segno che nella peggiore delle ipotesi stanno trattando (come già detto) sulle tempistiche di uscita del gruppo Fininvest.



Isao ha scritto:


> Se è vero che la Ads Securities sta preparando una versione del sito in rossonero mi sembra assurdo pensare che le 2 banche siano semplici finanziatori e non veri e propri soggetti proprietari.



Anche secondo me, ma in questo caso dobbiamo aspettare notizie ufficiali.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Ravezzani da TL dice in diretta che ha ricevuto un sms da una fonte affidabile di Fininvest in cui si dice in pratica che Berlusconi non si fida di Bee, non ha ricevuto le necessarie garanzie finanziarie e che al massimo gli venderà una quota di minoranza.



Ragazzi, lasciate perdere queste fonti. Non sanno nulla di nulla. Ravezzani, poi...



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nosotti a Sky: "Il 49% di Bee potrebbe essere un primissimo step. Quando ci saranno i successivi? Lo sapremo molto presto. Passeranno le elezioni?"*


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (2 Maggio 2015)

Ravezzani è fuori di testa, ragazzi. Non lo ferma più nessuno.


----------



## nimloth (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questo credo lo abbiano capito tutti... spero. Dobbiamo solo aspettare i dettagli e le tempistiche.



Tempo fa non era apparsa una notizia che ci sarebbe stato un annuncio importante il 5 giugno in occasione della premiazione che il Milan riceverà per le Champions vinte?
Forse avremo lì ulteriori news


----------



## URABALO (2 Maggio 2015)

Le banche hanno finanziato e continuano a finanziare le faraoniche campagne acquisti di Real e Barca,ma alla fine queste due società non sono mai realmente indebitate perché a garantire per loro è il governo.
Una cosa del genere potrebbe capitare a noi per quanto riguarda il gruppo bancario cinese sostenuto dal governo stesso in questo progetto.
Ma alla fine come si legge in giro la China Citic Bank invece di prestare soldi a Mr Bee entrerebbe nei nuovi azionisti del Milan,sostituendo in prospettiva il gruppo Fininvest.
Il vero stravolgimento è questo,non tanto il passaggio di testimone tra Berlusconi e Mr Bee quanto appunto quello tra la Fininvest e la China Citic Bank.
E con un patrimonio di 475 miliardi di dollari i soldi da investire sul mercato saranno l'ultimo dei problemi nel progetto di Mr Bee.

Poi è chiaro che chiunque investa poi voglia anche dei riscontri in altri aspetti(in questo caso commerciali).
Spendere milioni e milioni solo per avere la soddisfazione di alzare un trofeo non può essere l'unico scopo per colossi del genere.


----------



## Frikez (2 Maggio 2015)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Ravezzani da TL dice in diretta che ha ricevuto un sms da una fonte affidabile di Fininvest in cui si dice in pratica che Berlusconi non si fida di Bee, non ha ricevuto le necessarie garanzie finanziarie e che al massimo gli venderà una quota di minoranza.



Sì affidabile, come il cameriere di Arcore che passava le notizie a Ruiu


----------



## Zlatanasso (2 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Intanto Bee entra in società con una quota di minoranza, fanno lo stadio e poi prende la maggioranza..questa è l'idea che mi sono fatto.



Quanti soldi metteranno x il mercato estivo??


----------



## diavolo (2 Maggio 2015)

Ravezzani è un rosicone che parla sempre male del Milan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque ripensandoci bene alle parole del nano.Lui ha detto che potrebbe tenere il 51%, questo vuole dire che Bee detiene (ora??) il 49 % e questa è un certezza.
> 
> Poi però Berlusca non era molto deciso nel avere 51%. Come per dire "si potrei avere il 51% ed anche se lo avrei non terrò per molto la maggioranza"



Infatti e' dubbiosissimo quando lo dice. Nel video proprio si capisce che la situazione è tutt'altro che decisa... altro che comunicato Fininvest. 
Loro mi sa che hanno messo una pezza a una falla clamorosa del Berlusca, perchè se dimostrano di essere poco interessati alla maggioranza, Bee potrebbe far scendere il prezzo.

Ogni frase ipotetica usata da Berlusconi è chiaramente indicativa della situazione. Se l'obiettivo di Bee è dichiaratamente solo la quota di minoranza, e questo è già stata deciso, non c'è bisogno di dire.. "forse".. "vedremo"... "potrei"... etc..


----------



## Jack14 (2 Maggio 2015)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Ravezzani da TL dice in diretta che ha ricevuto un sms da una fonte affidabile di Fininvest in cui si dice in pratica che Berlusconi non si fida di Bee, non ha ricevuto le necessarie garanzie finanziarie e che al massimo gli venderà una quota di minoranza.



Per Ravezzani il milan era già stato ceduto ai cinesi fate voi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Infatti e' dubbiosissimo quando lo dice. Nel video proprio si capisce che la situazione è tutt'altro che decisa... altro che comunicato Fininvest.
> Loro mi sa che hanno messo una pezza a una falla clamorosa del Berlusca, perchè se dimostrano di essere poco interessati alla maggioranza, Bee potrebbe far scendere il prezzo.
> 
> Ogni frase ipotetica usata da Berlusconi è chiaramente indicativa della situazione. Se l'obiettivo di Bee è dichiaratamente solo la quota di minoranza, e questo è già stata deciso, non c'è bisogno di dire.. "forse".. "vedremo"... "potrei"... etc..



Nel modo più pessimistico possibile possiamo vederla così: Berlusconi voleva capire se Bee scherzava o faceva sul serio, bene, ha capito che fa sul serio, ha visto le credenziali, e gli ha dato l'esclusiva a trattare per una parte delle quote. Se adesso sarà subito maggioranza o prima minoranza e poi maggioranza, è solo una questione di tempo. Secondo me la prossima settimana ci saranno dichiarazioni anche della CITIC e della ADS Securities.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nosotti a Sky: "Il 49% di Bee potrebbe essere un primissimo step. Quando ci saranno i successivi? Lo sapremo molto presto. Passeranno le elezioni?"*



secondo me è tutto legato al futuro di galliani e barbara. 
prima si decide che fine devono fare sti 2 (soprattutto il gallo), prima berlusca molla tutto. 

anche perché sarà pressato da marina, che vorrà ovviamente liberarsi di tutto.


----------



## Jack14 (2 Maggio 2015)

*Ravezzani su twitter:Mi confermano che la trattativa proseguirà solo con la cordata cinese. Addirittura domani potrebbe esserci una visita a Milanello*


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani su twitter:Mi confermano che la trattativa proseguirà solo con la cordata cinese. Addirittura domani potrebbe esserci una visita a Milanello*



Ravezzani.


----------



## Djici (2 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani su twitter:Mi confermano che la trattativa proseguirà solo con la cordata cinese. Addirittura domani potrebbe esserci una visita a Milanello*



Ma non hanno detto di avere firmato un esclusiva con Bee ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani su twitter:Mi confermano che la trattativa proseguirà solo con la cordata cinese. Addirittura domani potrebbe esserci una visita a Milanello*



Lasciate stare certe fonti, Bee ha pronunciato la parola "negoziato esclusivo" quindi questo al momento taglia completamente fuori qualsiasi altro concorrente.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nosotti a Sky: "Il 49% di Bee potrebbe essere un primissimo step. Quando ci saranno i successivi? Lo sapremo molto presto. Passeranno le elezioni?"*



.


----------



## Frikez (2 Maggio 2015)

*A breve su Sky Sport 24 intervista esclusiva di Alciato a Mr Bee*


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2015)

ma Ravezzani non si vergogna?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *A breve su Sky Sport 24 intervista esclusiva di Alciato a Mr Bee*



Ne parliamo nel Thread di Bee: http://www.milanworld.net/comunicato-ufficiale-mr-bee-sul-milan-vt27775-4.html


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma Ravezzani non si vergogna?



Ho visto il video, stava addirittura col telefono in mano e leggeva un messaggio


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani su twitter:Mi confermano che la trattativa proseguirà solo con la cordata cinese. Addirittura domani potrebbe esserci una visita a Milanello*



Si possono bannare le notizie di Ravezzani su MW?


----------

